# Mandriva Gnome 64 questions



## Fox34 (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm downloading a Mandriva 64 bit Gnome torrent, wondering if anybody use's it. If you guys have used it or use it wondering if you get any problems, what to look for/optimize, what to download for it,  and how its like overall.


----------



## Fox34 (Aug 3, 2007)

Wow, so I got it installed, you cant even change the resolution from anything higher than 800x600, Its prob not supporting my video cards but suse does, so I guess I will stick with that instead


----------



## Atech (Aug 3, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> Wow, so I got it installed, you cant even change the resolution from anything higher than 800x600, Its prob not supporting my video cards but suse does, so I guess I will stick with that instead


You'll have to make sure that X.org (the GUI server) knows what resolutions your monitor is capable of. You'll need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf:

```
#sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
w "Screen"
```
Then, find the section, before EndSection, with "Depth 24" in it (presuming you want 24 bit colour), and add a Modes line, as so:

```
SubSection "Display"
         Viewport     0 0
         Depth     24
         Modes     "1600x1200" "1280x1024"
     EndSubsection
```
Where the resolutions are those that your monitor can use. Save it with
Ctrl+O, return.
Log out to gdm, restart the X server with
Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
Log in and see whether its worked/you can select that resolution.


----------



## Fox34 (Aug 3, 2007)

Well no more mandriva...I've been trying to get a Linux install for 3 days. Ive never had this many problems, So my suse disks for 10.2 installed, but will not boot into the graphic interface it stays at the text based. My 10.3 cd Is missing something like always, so now I'm downloading Knoppix 5.1, any other suggestions of Linux distros that actually work?

EDIT: Ok the Knoppix worked and booted! But it was in German......AHHH. Well then I noticed the name of my torrent. Knoppix blahblah DE.iso. *DE* So I got the English one, its live, then I'm pretty darn sure I can install it right from the live boot.


----------



## Fox34 (Aug 4, 2007)

Well, Ive been trying to install a flavor of linux for 4 days straight....before Its taken a few hours. So I used the knoppix, it sucks cause it ONLY live, mandriva looked bad and I did not try to fix the res as I lost the disk, I got suse 10.2 to install but when I go to start the x window system, with Startx, it says "fatal error, no screens found". So then I used Fedora core 6, 6 freaking cds later, and when you start ITS x window system, my screen goes into standby and I get no video. Linux sucks I swear to god can some one help me I love linux and want it back. The suse is still installed I just need to fix the fatal error.


----------



## spud107 (Aug 4, 2007)

i used mandriva kde for a bit, only for music really, installed ok on this system, i didnt use the live version to install.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 4, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> Well no more mandriva...I've been trying to get a Linux install for 3 days. Ive never had this many problems, So my suse disks for 10.2 installed, but will not boot into the graphic interface it stays at the text based. My 10.3 cd Is missing something like always, so now I'm downloading Knoppix 5.1, any other suggestions of Linux distros that actually work?
> 
> EDIT: Ok the Knoppix worked and booted! But it was in German......AHHH. Well then I noticed the name of my torrent. Knoppix blahblah DE.iso. *DE* So I got the English one, its live, then I'm pretty darn sure I can install it right from the live boot.




if its booting but your getting nothing but text i had this prob w/ suse once type

startx

or startgui


----------



## Fox34 (Aug 4, 2007)

when I do that command it says "Fatal error, no screen found"


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 4, 2007)

you need to compile or un the drivers


----------



## Atech (Aug 4, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> when I do that command it says "Fatal error, no screen found"


When you booted the live CD, did you have a GUI then? Is it only when you reboot that you get that error?

If so, then do
X -configure.

If that works, then do
sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.back
sudo cp ~/xorg.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf

If you don't get a GUI with your live CD, you could either need to
1) Search how to set up your xorg.conf or
2) Install 3rd party drivers (rarely necessary just to get X.org to come up)
3) Switch to another distro that works


----------



## Fox34 (Aug 4, 2007)

Ok I have about 6 different distros throughout 15 disks, Im getting so irritated Ive got the PC for downloading and burning then my pc on the floor. Suse 10.3 had an error, and no it wasnt live it was an install, but the gui worked on the install screen but yea after I go to boot the x window system.


----------

